# Greenbergs Train show Middletown NY Oct 31st and Nov1st



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Just wanted to let people know that the Mid hudson Valley G scalers and the Hudson valley LSers will be putting on a very large display this year at the Greenbergs Middletown show with some very cool new stuff. Display size of 30 by 80ft. As usual our members will be there in full force maning the display and answering questions, we will have a sign up sheet as well, for all to get onto our new mailing list and for new members as well. We have Many new faces in our clubs and are a great bunch of guys to RR with. Thanks and we look forward to seeing you there. 
Also the following Sunday Nov 8th we will be at the 38th annual Railroad Exposition at the Mid-Hudson Civic Center in Poughkeepsie NY.....www.hvrrs.org 

Nick..



World’s Largest
Train, Toy, &
Hobby Show
when it visits
Middletown, New York
Greenberg’s
Train & Toy Show
Orange County Fair Arena
_ 100 Carpenter Ave, Middletown, NY 10940
_* October 31-November 1, 2009
* Show Hours: 10am-4pm on Saturday & Sunday
Children 11 and under *FREE!!
WWW.GREENBERGSHOWS.COM
Visit The
World’s Largest
Train, Toy, &
Hobby Show
when it visits
Middletown, New York



 Mark Your Calendar!!!
Greenberg’s Train &
Toy Show
 Coming to the Orange County Fair
Arena in Middletown, New York!
=0 D Oct. 31-Nov. 1, 2009
 Directions to the Orange County Fairgrounds:
From I-87 take Route 17 North to exit #
120. Go
West on Route 211, Left on Carpenter Ave;
Fairgrounds are 1/2
mile ahead on your Left.
 •
 Huge Operating Train Layouts
 •
 Hundreds of Sales Tables of:
 •
 Toy &
Model Trains
 •
 Die Cast Cars and Collectible Toys
•
 Other Hobby Merchandise
 •
 Free Seminars
 •
 Fun for the Whole Family
 •
 Toy Trains for Kids to Play With
Kids are Admitted Free!!!
 
*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Bump,,,, this weekend.......


----------

